
Hacker News Highlights: February and March 2018 - craigcannon
https://blog.ycombinator.com/hacker-news-highlights-february-march-2018/
======
sethbannon
This is a really fantastic way of surfacing interesting content that's
otherwise easy to miss. Is any of this compiled programmatically or does it
rely on human power?

~~~
craigcannon
Thanks!

We send each other links and throw the best ones in a doc :)

There is a way to look at top posts by day though -
[https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2018-04-16](https://news.ycombinator.com/front?day=2018-04-16)

